# xmas markets



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

wheres the best xmas market to shop at in germany does any 1 know


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My opinion - Cologne.

6 markets, all slightly differently themed.

All within walking distance of each other (just).

Plenty of other attractions in Cologne.

Also, can hop on the tram and go to Bonn - another market, nowhere as big as Cologne but a nice day out without driving.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Everone will have a different opinion. This site will give you dates etc.
http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/

Dave p


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

where would you park for the Colgne market camper is tag axle


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sideways86 said:


> where would you park for the Colgne market camper is tag axle


How about Here for starters. There are others.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Sideways86 said:


> where would you park for the Colgne market camper is tag axle


There are many sites and stellplätze around the city that have nearby rail stations or S-Bahn stations. They all terminate at or near the main railway station beside the cathedral which is itself the focus of the main market.

Colin


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Cologne is fantastic for the Christmas market. We spent 6 days doing the 6 markets and had a great trip!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

On the way there one of the prettiest (well it was last year) is at Charleville Meziers, the aire is a shortish walk away over the river.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We've been to Trier and Cologne markets, Cologne is by far the better of the two, with several markets within the city. Trier was our first market but we were very disappointed and said we wouldn't go again. So the morning after we got on the autobahn and headed for Cologne. Our favourite was the Dom/Hbf market, with Neumarkt market a close second.

We stayed on the Stellplatz at Marsdorf which is ideal in having a U-bahn station.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Stanner said:


> On the way there one of the prettiest (well it was last year) is at Charleville Meziers, the aire is a shortish walk away over the river.


How does the CM one compare, sizewise, to one of the Cologne markets? Smaller than Neumarkt and bigger that Rudolph Platz?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

We visited Cologne Markets last year for the week, and to be honest there were still not enough time to do all the things we wanted.

Markets were great, very pretty and very accessible, from stellaplatz to the rail/metro is approx 100m, dont forget to ensure you have enough electricity on the meter so you van is nice and warm when you get back.

Can't go back this year as I start a new contract in a weeks time and unable to get the time off.

Enjoy your trip.

Steve


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Cologne xmas markets are good, and the stellplatz is excellent. Though very busy at the xmas market weekends.

But my personal favourite is still the "original" _Christkindlesmarkt_ in Nuremberg.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

We stayed at Aachen, good markets, easy to travell to Cologne 40 mile by train, about 16 miles to Valkenberg where you can visit the markets underground in the caves, that is also an easy train ride. where ever you go have a nice time.


Eric


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if dogs are allowed to the markets? I've never been so don't know if they're too busy etc.

Thanks


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rtaff said:


> Does anyone know if dogs are allowed to the markets? I've never been so don't know if they're too busy etc.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not aware of a ban, though there may well be one, but I think not a good idea to take a dog - for the dogs sake and the other visitors.

It does get very crowded at times and it's often a case of shuffling rather than walking.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rtaff said:


> Does anyone know if dogs are allowed to the markets? I've never been so don't know if they're too busy etc.
> 
> Thanks


Unlike the UK, dogs do not appear to banned ANYWHERE in the rest of Europe.

But anything smaller than a Rottweiler might be very oppressed by the crowds at most markets. You really would be likely to have to carry anything much smaller.


----------

